# NEW MTH PA?



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone posted any reviews or videos of the new MTH PA units? I'm waiting on the D&H pair with passenger cars but would like to know what current owners think of them. If you have any reviews or videos, please respond here.

Thanks,


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

All I've heard about the PA's is that the prototype was seen last April at the TCA Eastern Division Train Meet at York, PA. I'll see if I can find you a link.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, Try this as it's the MTH Facebook page for the One-Gauge PA's









MTH


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't count on it getting here this year. later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting they went with a blind driver in the center. I would have thought they would have used all flanged drivers like on the Dash 8. Or am I mistaken and that has blind drivers, too?


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Chuck,

Thank you very much for the MTH link to Facebook. The units look very impressive. I believe the Pennsy shipped to dealers last month and the D&H are supposed to ship this month. I'm hoping they're on time.

Thanks again.

Paul Torrey 
CNYLSRS


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Interesting they went with a blind driver in the center." 

Mark; 

That brings back memories of the American Flyer PAs. They had the pick-up shoes where the center wheels should have been. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Last schedule I saw was delivery for Dec 2010...............Jim


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the MTH product locater does show they have shipped the U.p.'s but MTH doesn't show any in stock. They don't show any dealers having them either. They do show the rest shipping in Dec.


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Chuck, 

The D&H PAs are listed as September on their website, see the link http://www.mthtrains.com/content/70-2034-1 . But I just heard from my dealer that they are just going on the water now, so delivery stateside won't be until October. 







Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an FYI that MTH now shows the PAs as being in stock and it appears that several retailers have them in stock, as well.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

USA trains is also coming out with their 1/29 scale Alco PA in the D&H scheme: 

http://www.usatrains.com/r22513.html 

not sure when they will be available.. 

Scot


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

The D&Hs are hopefully to show up this month.

Paul


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to drop by C Ro tomorrow or Saturday and will happily report back if I can get any intel. I used to be in the shop at least once a week, but the economy put an end to that!


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an update. I picked up the MTH PAs in the D&H scheme last Friday. I must say they look magnificent. Paint is very crisp. No damage to the two units at all. Packaging was very good as usual with MTH engines. Each engine probably weighs out at 12# and with both of them you have 4 motors and 4 axles with rubber tires. It pulls like a champ. The lights, sound and smoke are of the usual quality of the MTH products that I've come to expect. I'm using them to pull 4 MTH passenger cars and it looks great. 

I've had them running at our clubs layout and it looks and runs great. I'll try to get some video this weekend and post it to the internet and give you the link to view them. 

All in all I'm very pleased with this train and it was worth the 3 year wait.

Paul Torrey


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ordered an ABA set in the D&H scheme last night. Just had to have the D&H because it reminds me of my first train set, the COMET PA by American Flyer. Very similar paint sheme. My dad bought the COMET in 1954 when I was 3 years old. I still have it and it still runs.................Jim


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Jim,

You won't regret the purchase as these units are beautiful and they run great. 

Enjoy, 


Paul Torrey


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul: Looking forward to your layout videos. How do your rate quality and volume of sound to other MTH diesels? 

Does each A unit have sound speaker? Does the B unit also contain sound speaker? 

Thanks


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been lax in getting a video posted. I will try to get one done this weekend. As far as the sound, you'll only find the sound system in the A unit as the B unit only has a slave board to operate the PS2 less the sound. No matter though as the sound represented is great. The diesel sound is very good quality. I only have a V1000 and the other engines I have are all steamers. So I don't have much in the way of diesels to compare the PA to. But I think the sound is very adequate. 

Enjoy, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Anybody offering these engines at a good price right now? I might be interested in a pair of D&H units.... 

Jeff C


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just unpacked my new MTH D&H PA's (ABA). Wow, what a piece of art work. Don't know when I will get a chance to run them but can't wait. Will have to see how the weather cooperates.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jeff C,

Call Jim at link below. He has good prices............Jim

http://www.jimselectrictrainworks.com/


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo forum-members,
today i got my Delaware&Hudson #16+18, packing excellent, a lot of additions bypacked (i.g. adapter to minimize the distance between A+B-unit when running at big
diameters, all 3 axles driven(the Dash 6-A. was the inner axle loose), middle axle not flanged
I am learning to place photos, but until now iam too stupid for it, lool
greetings from derPeter


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Got a chance to run mine on about 14 feet of straight track in the living room. DerPeter is correct that the middle axle wheels are blind. There is conflicting info on the minimum radius curves, R2 or R3. The correct one is R3 (8 foot diameter). Runs real smooth. The lead A unit is the brain while the end A is really a powered dummy. The end A unit does have a mars light like the lead unit. Sound only comes from Lead unit. I have not tryed smoke units ( I quit smoking 4 years ago, not allowed in house) but it looks like both A units have one while the B does not. Each unit is connected by by a ribbon wire connection. Never saw diaphrams like these between cars, they really flex easily because each bellows is hinged. Hard to discribe, but you will like them. The detail and paint job on these are outstanding they are simply gorgeous. Stay tuned................Jim


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

For the other two guys interested in this new model, here is a little video to give you a taste. I'm still waiting for a chance to run it outdoors wiith some passenger cars...........Jim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR3lSXVI2Z4


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

These diesels are really really nice. I'm looking forward to seeing some videos of these running on the CQRR. I liked the shut down sounds " Engines running great, have a good day". Are you sure that you didn't have the book shelf on fire?


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwZBWdjI91E

....................Jim


----------

